# Army worms got me too



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

My front yard was looking great 10 days ago. I sprayed pre em and also added a light app of sedge killer to target a few weeds that came back from last app. I also did a HOC reset. My backyard I scalped and did a light aeration and overseeded with ryegrass. I noticed the frontyard was looking worse everyday and figured it was because of the reset. Well after further inspection I found grubs and army worms. 😭. I put down bifen yesterday and found dead and dying army worms all over the yard today. I put down ammonium sulfate last night and were getting good rain today so we shall see. My seed germinated today also so we'll see how that goes. Here's a before and after. I've never dealt with army worms before today.


----------

